# (Free Trial) Xen VPS - Quad Xeon, 2GB RAM, 80GB HDD, 1000GB Traffic - €15/m ONLY



## InfiniteTech

Infinite Technologies is a leader in providing businesses with dedicated servers, virtual servers and cloud computing solutions.

 

All our servers are hosted in the state-of-the-art data facility in  Haarlem, the Netherlands (near Amsterdam). The data-center has N+2 redundant cooling, UPS, standby generator power and fantastic network connectivity.

 

*Reviews:*

 http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1025539

   http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1032532

   http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1160184

 

 *Uptime Tracker (100% for 3+ years):*

 http://host-tracker.com/website-monitoring-statistics/2219203/lvuc/

 

   *Test Network:*

    • Ping IP: 91.215.158.158

    • 100 MB test file: http://www.infinitetech.eu/100.MB

 

UK Company #06716662

VAT Number GB 128 5690 90 

 

*FREE TRIAL: enter 'free trial' in comments section and mention this thread *(24 hr setup)

 

*Plan:* _VPS StartSmart_

• *XenServer Platform*

*
*• *Intel Xeon E5620 - 4 Cores* (total 9.6 GHz/VPS)


• *2 GB DDR3 ECC RAM / 1333 MHz*

*
*• *80 GB SAS 15,000 RPM Disk*

*
*• *1000 GB Data-Transfer*

*
*• *100 Mbps Dedicated Premium Bandwidth*

Regular Price: €25 per month ORDER NOW

Discounted Quarterly Price: *€15 per month *ORDER NOW (enter coupon: 15EURVPS on 2nd step)

 

 

*Plan: *_VPS Enterprise_

• *XenServer Platform*

• *Intel Xeon E5620** - 8 Cores* (total 19.2 GHz/VPS)


• *6 GB RAM** DDR3 ECC / 1333 MHz*

*
*• *160 GB SAS 15,000 RPM Disk*

• *2000 GB Data-Transfer*

• *100 Mbps Dedicated Premium Bandwidth*

Price: *€50 per month *ORDER NOW

 

 

*Plan: *_VPS Infinite_

 • *XenServer Platform*

 • *Intel Xeon E5620** - 12 Cores* (total 28.8 GHz/VPS)


• *12 GB RAM** DDR3 ECC / 1333 MHz*

*
*• *320 GB SAS 15,000 RPM Disk*

 • *4000 GB Data-Transfer*

 • *1 Gbps Dedicated Premium Bandwidth*

 Price: *€100 per month *ORDER NOW

 

* If you any questions, please email **[email protected]*

 

5% discount for 6-month prepaid contract

10% discount for 12-month prepaid contract

 

*Your VPS includes the  following value added services:*

• Fully managed technical support service*

• Control panel for VPS administration (reboot, reinstall, etc)

• Reverse DNS entries for allocated IPs

• No long-term contract requirement (month to month)

• Discounts on semi-annual and annually available

• All resources are guaranteed on Xen servers.

 

*Operating systems:*

• CentOS Enterprise Linux

• Fedora Desktop Linux

• Ubuntu Server

• Debian Linux

• Gentoo Linux

• Slackware Linux

• FreeBSD 8 Unix

• Windows Server 2008 Standard (€10/m)

 

*Remote backups:*

*
*• 10 GB FTP/SCP Space: *FREE*

• 20 GB FTP/SCP Space: €10.00 EUR

• 50 GB FTP/SCP Space: €25.00 EUR

• 100 GB FTP/SCP Space: €45.00 EUR

 

*Control panels:*

• cPanel/WHM: €12.00 EUR

• ISPmanager Pro: €4.00 EUR

• ISPmanager Lite: *FREE*

 

*IP addresses:*

• Additional IPs at 1 euro/IP per month. RIPE NCC assignment policies apply for all requests. Further information, www.ripe.net

 

Permitted: IRC, minecraft, shoutcast, streaming, gameservers (VPN and proxy with ID proof)


Prohibited: Any illegal activity (by US, Dutch, EU and International laws).

 

Please note that 100% up-time assurance does not include                                       schedule and emergency maintenance.           Scheduled             maintenance         notices     are       sent  7        days prior   while           emergency  maintenance             notification       is    sent        atleast  2         hours  prior  to     execution. 

 

This offer is available only to new customers. Maximum of 1 order with coupon per customer.

 

If you any questions, please email  [email protected]. 

 

*Value Added Services (FREE):*

   • Control panel for remote reinstall, reboots, switch/power status and bandwidth statistics.

   • Managed DNS service for unlimited domains at no cost!

   • IRC, game-servers, legal streams and adult content allowed. Zero-tolerance towards illegal content.

   • No long-term contract requirement. Discounts on long term contract.

 

Infinite Technologies offers vps hosting, unmetered dedicated servers and managed web hosting solutions.


----------



## MCH-Phil

Again, 45 EUR a quarter not a month.  Monthly you are asking 25 EUR...

Edit to fix my mistake in pricing.


----------



## InfiniteTech

MCH-Phil said:


> Again, 15 EUR a quarter not a month.  Monthly you are asking 25 EUR...


Its €15 a month, when you pre pay quarterly.

It is €25 a month, when you pay monthly.

I hope this clarifies the offer for you.


----------



## MCH-Phil

I understand the deception tactics your deploying very well 

I'm just posting so others who may not see it, do.


----------



## InfiniteTech

MCH-Phil said:


> I understand the deception tactics your deploying very well
> 
> I'm just posting so others who may not see it, do.


How is it deceiving anyone when we have clearly mentioned it as "Discounted Quarterly Price"?


----------



## MCH-Phil

Your title states 15 EUR a month not 45 EUR a quarter.  There's nothing here I can buy for 15 EUR.  For 45 EUR yes, not 15 EUR.  Like your other ad this morning with 50tb traffic.  It says free in the title, but it's actually not...  That's deception.


----------



## InfiniteTech

MCH-Phil said:


> Your title states 15 EUR a month not 45 EUR a quarter.  There's nothing here I can buy for 15 EUR.  For 45 EUR yes, not 15 EUR.  Like your other ad this morning with 50tb traffic.  It says free in the title, but it's actually not...  That's deception.


Yes, it is €15/m when pre paid quarterly. You do get the advertised VPS for €15 a month, but we expect potential customers to pay for at least 3 months in advance.

The 50TB traffic is certainly an error. We are more than happy to offer it for free to all customers from VPSboard.com


----------



## VPN.SH

It's just seen as a little deceiving around these parts. You wouldn't expect BuyVM to list their 128MB packages at just over a dollar per month but listed as having to pay each year in advance.


----------



## InfiniteTech

We've considered your opinions seriously. Our next advert will have an as-is title.

We apologize for your inconvenience.


----------



## cristobalg

Hi, I use Limy VPS 7 days free trial. The only thing you need to pay is $1 set up fee.


----------

